# Bigger carb on a GA16



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

I know that once i get my car going ill want more power and was thinking of getting a bigger carb, what do uz think? is there any that will almost or just bolt straight on on that is bigger or more effient?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Well first of all you need to check what you have under the hood!

Read the builders tag on the firewall to be sure what engine you have:

*if it reads GA16i then you probably dont want to put a carb on since your car is throttle body fuel injected.

*if it reads GA16s then a carb is an option. Off the top of my head I cant think of to many larger carbs that might fit. The CA20s from a really old 200SX might work, probably need an adapter though. You could also consider swapping the intake system and ECU to a GA16i unit. The TBI system should be an improvement over carburation. 

-Nick


----------



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

ok cheers for tht. It wont tell me on the tag cos i have replaced engine. the old one was a GA15s and my new one is just the 1600cc version but DOHC. What the s for? i didnt really want to go EFI cos i dont want to go thro the hassle of all new wiring and computer etc.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Engine codes that end in 'S' are carbuated. The engine codes are read as:
FFNNxxAA

FF - this is the family. IN our cases it will be GA, SR, CA, KA, etc. If you see an R here, its likely a sporty motor. If you see a G its likely an economy motor.
NN - displacement in centilitres. ie 16 means 1.6L
xx - fuel system. S means carbed. i means throttle body injection. DE means multiport fuel injection. (2004 and newer motors may not follow this pattern)
AA - special features. If you see an R here it is supercharged. Likewise T is turbocharged, and TT is twin turbocharged.

For example: RB26DETT -> RB family (R indicates performance), 2.6L, multiport fuel injection, twin turbo. 

Unless your new motor isnt from the GA family, the only 1600cc DOHC version I know of is the GA16DE. This motor is MPFI injected and 2 generations newer than carburation.

Do you have a photo of your engine? 

-Nick


----------



## AVERAGE (Aug 9, 2002)

maybe a GA16DS?


----------



## DAniel62 (Jul 15, 2005)

Nah it is a GA engine that is carbed, but im from NZ so it may be different here than the ones you have got. ill try n get a photo.


----------



## SuperStock (Dec 31, 2003)

sentrastud said:


> DE means multiport fuel injection.


just to clarify,

D = DOHC dual overhead camshafts
E = mpfi multi-port fuel injection

For example, it's common to see a CA18E in an old S-series, or a GA16E in a jdm b12


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

SuperStock said:


> just to clarify,
> 
> D = DOHC dual overhead camshafts
> E = mpfi multi-port fuel injection
> ...


Thanks, my mistake!

-Nick


----------



## CHEPE B12 (May 7, 2004)

SuperStock said:


> just to clarify,
> 
> D = DOHC dual overhead camshafts
> E = mpfi multi-port fuel injection
> ...


wow GA16 multiport fuel injection yeah, it its posible to fit that in my ga16i :thumbup:


----------

